# Ultimate brushless for 1/10th stadium truck?



## ZugBug (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello and thank you in advance for any advice you may have.

I just got a Losi XXX-T Matt Francis and have already decided to get the DSM Spektrum 2.4 receiver, I am very excited! I am heavily researching the brushless market and have decided it's the only way to go for electric, well worth the investment! The trouble is that there are so many motors out there, and it's such a blossoming market..I'm not sure what to get!

I want to have the best electric truck around, I want a truck that makes Nitro guys scratch their heads! I want a state of the art truck with 30 minute run times and extreme power!! CAN I DO IT??

As far as I know...the motors rpm and power is dependant on how many batteries are used, but each motor has it's limits. There are so many motors out there...Novak, ReedyNEO, LRP Vector, Mamba, Feigao, Lehner, Hacker, Chili Pepper, Aveox, Hi-Maxx, Mega, Razor and more!! 

If YOU were building a 1/10th stadium truck with FREE $$$, what motor/esc/batteries etc would you get??? What limitations, setbacks, problems could I expect?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

if it was me i would run the nopvak ss5800 with 3600 batts that have killer voltage


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

I would stick with the novak 5800 or wait for the new brushless modified from novak to be released,they are working and testing it now,heard it has the power of a five turn motor,the only way you are going to get that kind of run time would be to use LiPo batteries,I think!


----------



## ZugBug (Feb 16, 2005)

*Yeah...LiPo for sho.*

30 minute run times are not only possible, easily available with LiPo's. I've been working hard to get what I need, and here is ONE way to get extreme power for 30+ minutes.

Warrior 9918 esc, Lehner XL 2800 or 3100. The Lehner can run waylong with no overheating, it's only 2800kv or 3100kv but that is not the power of the motor, I think you can run it at very high voltage(Max rpm 65,000!!). I have been e-mailing RC-Monster and they are WAY cool, Mike is coaching me on exactly what I need and what I can expect. Now I'm just trying to nail down exactly what I can run as far as LiPo's. LiPo packs are now upto 8000mah!!

Great article on new LiPo technology...
http://biz.yahoo.com/iw/050210/080729.html


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Currently, the ultimate stadium truck setup is the Schulze U-Force 75 and Plettenberg Extreme motor. We run that combo in a pro truck class with the nitros for 20 minute mains in the SC/NC area. Testing will continue with the Polyquest cells to see the lowest mah needed to safely make the race time and stay withing discharge limits.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

starluck, keep us updated on this as that would be good information to know. BTW, one of our Sponsors, Pure Hobby, sells PolyQuest batteries. You can find them by clicking the banner at the top of the page (or the link on the right side of the page).


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Purehobby asked me to stop in. I'm an official Polyquest dealer through purehobby/rclipos. Great guys to work with.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

So how are you keeping track of how much current your drawaing and/or seeing that your not exceeding what ever limits the batteries might have? What is the maximum amount of current you can pull from the packs before you'd have any problems?


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

I use an eagletree system to monitor current draw.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

ZugBug said:


> I just got a Losi XXX-T Matt Francis and have already decided to get the DSM Spektrum 2.4 receiver,


I use the Schulze U-Force 75 ESC and Plettenberg Extreme BL motor that Jamie sells along with either a Thunder Power TP8000-2S4P or 2 PolyQuest 4400 mah 7.5 volt batteries hooked together to get 8800 mahs of runtime.

I have a Futaba 3PK HRS reciever that the U-Force works with and I am waiting on the Spektrum to come in for my radio. The reason I bring this up is that even the HRS system does not work or even work correctly with other BL ESCs like the Hacker and older Schulze ESCs. The big question I have had is if they will work with the Spektrum system that is even faster than the HRS.

You will also need to go to a local hobby shop and by a piece of brass strip like the airplane guys use to make a battery bar for the slightly thicker 8000+ mah li-pos in the XXX-MF2. Several guys that have those had to make a battery bar with pading. The Associated T-4 has to have longer battery bar screws to raise the bar up higher. Using the custom made bar is better than velcro straps.

Good Luck!


----------

